# Grease cup



## NamVetJoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Can anyone tell me the usefulness of this small grease cup on a masterbuilt 30-inch gas smoker?


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, the bracket can be adjusted to hold a proper collection vessel.
I have something almost identical on my Char-Broil gill. I use a wide mouth pint Mason jar on mine.
As long as you don't drop it (knock on wood), a Mason jar works great. And dishwasher safe, if you're into that.

My little aluminum cup like that developed pin holes in it... Not good.


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2018)

Joe I always use a pan with a grate so the smoke can surround the meat,an I don't have to worry about the cup running over.
Richie


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Richie I am going to go the pan system also, the cup really seems useless to me considering the size Damn that's
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 one good rib eye care to divulge your method


----------



## cmayna (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, if you typically use a drip pan, that drain plug catch will typically sit idle.


----------



## tropics (Mar 25, 2018)

Joe Thanks
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/v-day-prime-rib.272819/
Richie


----------

